# Mini Tripod, which one and why?



## Ken B (Dec 26, 2013)

I have a couple standard height Tripods but often want to set up on top of something then find my camera to high. So a light weight adjustable mini Tripod is what I think I am after.

I look at the ones on BH and Adorama and just can't make up my mind. I figure I could use some insite from people who have practical use on these. So any input is appreciated. What do you use and why?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 26, 2013)

If you can have a bit of bulk, then GorrilaPods are a good choice, and double as more versatile holders including off-camera speedlites. If you need it in a small & slim size, I dunno then. Haven't used any. But key features will be the weight that it is rated to hold. Take your body + lens that you'll most often use, throw a battery in, maybe add a speedlite and weigh it. Get one rated for at least that, but preferably with an extra pound or so heavier than it can support.


----------



## Eldar (Dec 26, 2013)

I bought the Gitzo GK1580TQR5 Series 1 Traveler 6x Carbon Fiber Tripod Kit. The tripod packs very small and it is very light. I didn´t like the head it came with, so I substituted that wit a RRS BH-30LR head, which works great. This combo comes with a price though.

As long as you don´t go beyond a 70-200 size lens, it works great. I have the Gorilla pod w. bullhead also, but to me that is a dust collector. My sister is happy with it though.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 26, 2013)

Ken B said:


> I have a couple standard height Tripods but often want to set up on top of something then find my camera to high. So a light weight adjustable mini Tripod is what I think I am after.




My standard height tripods splay out for ground level set, and that works on a table (a dining table, anyway). 

What sort of adjustability do you need? Height, leg angle, takes a ballhead? Do you want it to support your future 600/4? (If so, check out the RRS TP-243.)


----------



## Ken B (Dec 26, 2013)

I probalby should be more clear. The biggest lens set up will be my 70-200 w/2X on my 5DMk3. My Manfrotto spays it's legs out too. But I don't want to need that much surface area to set it up on. Basically I want to keep the footprint somewhat small but able to support my biggest set up if that's possible.

I was looking at the real right stuff ground tripod but want leggs that are shorter and gets me between 9" to 18" high and will splay out.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 26, 2013)

Ken B said:


> I probalby should be more clear. The biggest lens set up will be my 70-200 w/2X on my 5DMk3. My Manfrotto spays it's legs out too. But I don't want to need that much surface area to set it up on. Basically I want to keep the footprint somewhat small but able to support my biggest set up if that's possible.
> 
> I was looking at the real right stuff ground tripod but want leggs that are shorter and gets me between 9" to 18" high and will splay out.



Wow, that's getting pretty heavy. How about some bean bags? Or a block of wood with a ball-head mounted on it? 4x4 might work alright, depending on the surface it's put on. Add some non-stick stuff on the bottom to help out.


----------



## eli452 (Dec 26, 2013)

One option is to use a bean bag, another (rather expensive) option is the RRS TFA-01 Pocket 'Pod http://reallyrightstuff.com/ProductDesc.aspx?code=TFA-01&type=4&eq=&desc=TFA-01-Pocket-%27Pod&key=it rated "Load Capacity: 100lb/45kg (fully splayed) " with a ball head like the BH-30 LR (rated 6.8kg)


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 26, 2013)

eli452 said:


> One option is to use a bean bag, another (rather expensive) option is the RRS TFA-01 Pocket 'Pod http://reallyrightstuff.com/ProductDesc.aspx?code=TFA-01&type=4&eq=&desc=TFA-01-Pocket-%27Pod&key=it rated "Load Capacity: 100lb/45kg (fully splayed) " with a ball head like the BH-30 LR (rated 6.8kg)



Holy crap! That's a lot of weight it can support. Man I love RRS  Now to come up with an excuse to buy one of these...


----------



## eli452 (Dec 26, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> eli452 said:
> 
> 
> > One option is to use a bean bag, another (rather expensive) option is the RRS TFA-01 Pocket 'Pod http://reallyrightstuff.com/ProductDesc.aspx?code=TFA-01&type=4&eq=&desc=TFA-01-Pocket-%27Pod&key=it rated "Load Capacity: 100lb/45kg (fully splayed) " with a ball head like the BH-30 LR (rated 6.8kg)
> ...



Be aware that the 45Kg is tripod only. Bare tripods are always rated higher then the ball heads. As stated the BH-30 LR is rated as 6.8kg.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 26, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> Holy crap! That's a lot of weight it can support. Man I love RRS  Now to come up with an excuse to buy one of these...



I tried, I just don't understand this tripod. Ok, it's tiny - 6" long without a ballhead. But it only lays splayed out unless you use a hex key to tighten the legs at a more acute angle, and then the load capacity is much reduced (unspecified, but likely low since it's apparently dependent on a small tension screw). I just don't see the utility...


----------



## Eldar (Dec 26, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap! That's a lot of weight it can support. Man I love RRS  Now to come up with an excuse to buy one of these...
> ...


i agree. It´s OK for self timer restaurant shots and things like that, but is not a substitute for a regular tripod. The Gitzo folds to 13.8", including the head and to me that is plenty small enough and it is a real quality tripod.


----------



## Zen (Dec 26, 2013)

Really Right Stuff has what they call a "Ground Level Tripod", aluminum, about 17" folded and 22-23" with legs extended. It's perfect for table top use, and the legs can splay out all the way down so that the camera is almost at ground level. Add your favorite ball head and you're home free. I use it on the dining room table, lens pointed straight down, for macros. As to capacity, if I could find the balance point of my truck, I think this rig would hold it!

Take a look.

Good luck.

Zen


----------



## slclick (Dec 26, 2013)

Check out Redged tripods. They have an excellent tabletop/Macro unit.

http://www.redged.com/tsa-322.html


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 26, 2013)

Zen said:


> Really Right Stuff has what they call a "Ground Level Tripod", aluminum, about 17" folded and 22-23" with legs extended. It's perfect for table top use, and the legs can splay out all the way down so that the camera is almost at ground level. Add your favorite ball head and you're home free. I use it on the dining room table, lens pointed straight down, for macros. As to capacity, if I could find the balance point of my truck, I think this rig would hold it!



Agreed - that's the TP-243 that I mentioned above...


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 26, 2013)

eli452 said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > eli452 said:
> ...



Oh...didn't see the different rating for the ball head. And true, need a hex driver to change the splay angle which would be a pain. I think when I win the lotto I'll just the entire RRS line...just cause.


----------



## Taemobig (Dec 27, 2013)

I just got a mini tripod for christmas 
Its called the Pedco Ultrapod II. It can handle up to 6 lbs apparently.

Here's the link on amazon if you wanna check it out:
http://www.amazon.com/Pedco-UltraPod-Lightweight-Camera-Tripod/dp/B000ANCPNM

I bought an arca swiss clamp for it since I would be annoyed having to twist my camera on and off each time I wanna use it. Plus, I already have arca swiss plates on all my cameras all the time.

This one specifically:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181172396815


----------

